# Can this happen?



## babydust1990

My foster children went to visit their Mum today (she's sectioned in a psych ward) and she told them that she's being released in 2 weeks and as soon as she is, they can come and live with her again :wacko:

Katie came home all excited telling me she was going back to live with her Mummy so I asked Hannah and she told me what she said properly. I can't phone the social until Tuesday as its bank holiday to discuss it and the hospital won't give me any details as I'm not next of kin. 

I'm pretty sure this won't be the case as we have been told that the earliest they'll be returned is next year... And on a selfish note, I've just bought and paid for myself all of the eldest ones baby things, including a double pushchair for my LO and hers! They can't just return them to their Mother like that surely? There's so many issues that need to be addressed other than her mental health...


----------



## LDC

babydust1990 said:


> My foster children went to visit their Mum today (she's sectioned in a psych ward) and she told them that she's being released in 2 weeks and as soon as she is, they can come and live with her again :wacko:
> 
> Katie came home all excited telling me she was going back to live with her Mummy so I asked Hannah and she told me what she said properly. I can't phone the social until Tuesday as its bank holiday to discuss it and the hospital won't give me any details as I'm not next of kin.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this won't be the case as we have been told that the earliest they'll be returned is next year... And on a selfish note, I've just bought and paid for myself all of the eldest ones baby things, including a double pushchair for my LO and hers! They can't just return them to their Mother like that surely? There's so many issues that need to be addressed other than her mental health...

The mother would need to be assessed in terms of her stability and ability to care for her children before anything could happen, and they won't release her, assess her then pack the children back off to her.

I'd imagine that she would need to prove herself upon being discharged from the unit and then need to show a period of stability, e.g. No harm to self/others, taking meds, stable home life etc.

Xxx


----------



## babydust1990

That's what I thought! Apparently she was pretty adament that they were going back to live with her in 2 weeks though! I don't think its true, I'm just panicking lol. If she has said it and it's not true, I'm gonna sort out supervised visits I think so stuff like this can't be said again.


----------



## cmarie33

I would have thought If something was going to happen so quickly then social services would have forewarned you...


----------



## LDC

babydust1990 said:


> That's what I thought! Apparently she was pretty adament that they were going back to live with her in 2 weeks though! I don't think its true, I'm just panicking lol. If she has said it and it's not true, I'm gonna sort out supervised visits I think so stuff like this can't be said again.

Don't panic :flower:

It's more than likely that the mother isn't aware fully of the processes so thinks she's "better" because she is getting discharged and isn't actually aware that things are not that straight forward. There's the obviously risk that if the children were placed back into her immediate care, then things could go back to how they were before from the pressure of being a full time mother - if that makes sense? 

A lot of the time, people are in denial or don't fully understand the risk of putting their children back in their care. 

It may have been a passing comment (and probably her excitement) if she believes this could happen, which as you say could be detrimental to the children, especially Katie if she's too young to fully understand the situation. 

Xx


----------



## babydust1990

LDC said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> That's what I thought! Apparently she was pretty adament that they were going back to live with her in 2 weeks though! I don't think its true, I'm just panicking lol. If she has said it and it's not true, I'm gonna sort out supervised visits I think so stuff like this can't be said again.
> 
> Don't panic :flower:
> 
> It's more than likely that the mother isn't aware fully of the processes so thinks she's "better" because she is getting discharged and isn't actually aware that things are not that straight forward. There's the obviously risk that if the children were placed back into her immediate care, then things could go back to how they were before from the pressure of being a full time mother - if that makes sense?
> 
> A lot of the time, people are in denial or don't fully understand the risk of putting their children back in their care.
> 
> It may have been a passing comment (and probably her excitement) if she believes this could happen, which as you say could be detrimental to the children, especially Katie if she's too young to fully understand the situation.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Thank you, that makes sense. As far as Katies aware, her Mummy is sick and we're taking care of her til she's better. She's too young to really understand any more tbh. Hannah brushed it off, and has told OH she doesn't want to go back to her Mum :nope: xx


----------



## missk1989

Yeah they will probably have to continue with visits and then go back to her gradually over a few weeks so wouldn't worry. Aswel just because she is released doesn't mean she is stable enough to care for her children.


----------



## fairydust87

Sorry to be so personal but is your foster daughter (Hannah) the one who is pregnant? If so I would imagine that SS would want to know her and the baby were going to be in good care. I dont think.they would rush the decision xx


----------



## TTC First

I'm sure you are already planing this but make sure that the worker is aware of what mom is saying. You are being put in a very bad spot when you are telling the kids that they are not going home yet and mom is setting them up for disappointment. You shouldn't be put in the middle of that one.

I have a kid now and the worker just said that he wants 4 months of stability before he will consider sending the little on home.


----------



## babydust1990

Hiya, yes Hannah is pregnant :)

I spoke to social on Tuesday who told me that what was said is untrue :nope: They're in the process of organising supervised visits now as they don't want this to happen again! I had to explain to Katie that her Mummy was still poorly and she wouldnt be going home as soon as she hoped :nope: She was pretty upset bless her.


----------

